

A Radical Business Plan for Facebook - Charge people - wallflower
http://www.slate.com/id/2203436?wpisrc=newsletter

======
iamdave
I can see this as something more viable for a site like LinkedIn where the
inherent nature is building connections to establish a professional presence
in your industry. But Facebook, albeit desperately in need of a profit model-a
site that more or less manifests Seinfeldian experience that is "much ado
about nothing"?

No.

